# Lm3914N Interferencias



## FranCasas (Jul 6, 2017)

Bueno, resulta que estoy montando un vumetro en un altavoz con este circuito, y funciona bien, el problema que tengo(estoy seguro de que es una interferencia) es que sin entrada de sonido se queda el primer nivel encendido, y no se porque es.
Tengo todas las masas conectadas bien y el vumetro funciona, pero no se porque se quedara encendido el primer nivel.
He probado a irme al datasheet, en el cual ya advierte que puede haber oscilaciones a causa de la longitud de los cables, pero que colocando un condensador de 2.2uf entre positivo y negativo y otro de .1uf no debería haberlas, pero a mi se me sigue activando el primer nivel.
Utilizo una pequeña fuente conmutada de 12v y se que no es porque tengo otros vumetros que van perfectamente con ella(tambien probe otra y lo mismo).
¿Tenéis alguna idea de como le puedo quitar esa señal parasita que me enciende el primer nivel? (uso cable blindado que en otros altavoces me va bien)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 6, 2017)

Cual es el circuito??? Subi una foto, por que hay varios "diseños" que tienen ese problema y otros que queman la primera o ultima salida del 3914


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 6, 2017)

Este es el que uso, el vumetro no esta quemado porque al conectarle la musica funciona bien. 
Es solo que cuando deja de sonar se vuelve a encender el primer led y yo creo que son interferencias.
Este esquema siempre lo he usado con un condensador de .1uf y otro de 1000uf entre positivo y negativo, y no suele darme problemas.


----------



## elucches (Jul 6, 2017)

¿Seguiste los consejos de la hoja de datos acerca del cableado de masa?
¿Se apaga el LED al cortocircuitar las patas 2 y 5?


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 6, 2017)

Los he seguido, y no cambia nada. Acabo de probarlo y si se apaga.


----------



## elucches (Jul 6, 2017)

¿Capacitor de entre 1 y 100 nF entre la pata 6 y masa?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 6, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don FranCasas ya probaste desligar momentaneamente lo diodo (1n4148) rectificador de audio y veer si apaga lo premero LED ?
Te pregunto eso para saper si lo ruido (interferenzia) no viene por dese ramo , si si una dica serias poner un filtro tipo PI Grego en esa entrada.
Ahora si lo premero LED no apaga en ese teste proposto algo viene por la propria alimentación del CI ,y en ese caso  tanbien puedes poner un filtro PI Grego en la alimentación.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 6, 2017)

Asegurá que la pata 4 esté bien a masa


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 6, 2017)

Acabo de probar el condensador de 0.1uf entre la pata 6 y negativo, y solo disminuye muy poco la intensidad de los led encendidos. Mañana probaré(aquí son ya las 2 de la mañana) a conectar directamente la entrada de audio después del diodo, aunque no creo que lo solucione, porque se enciende sin ninguna entrada de música.
Esta correctamente en masa DOSMETROS, la recorre una pista de estaño.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 6, 2017)

FranCasas dijo:


> Acabo de probar el condensador de 0.1uf entre la pata 6 y negativo, y solo disminuye muy poco la intensidad de los led encendidos. Mañana probaré(aquí son ya las 2 de la mañana) a conectar directamente la entrada de audio después del diodo, aunque no creo que lo solucione, porque se enciende sin ninguna entrada de música.
> Esta correctamente en masa DOSMETROS, la recorre una pista de estaño.


Me entiendiste mal , NO es para cortocircuitar (quitar) lo diodo rectificador y si para desligar ese camiño por donde puede estar adentrando la interferenzia o ruido.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 6, 2017)

Hola, has retocado el preset de ajuste?


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 7, 2017)

Daniel, lo que creo que dices es que quite el diodo para anular esa línea de cable para ver si por ahi entra la interferencia no?
El preset lo he tocado, y llega un momento en que se apaga, pero entonces el vumetro necesita mas volumen para encender las mismas luces.


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 7, 2017)

Bueno ya he quitado la conexión del diodo, y sigue igual, primer nivel encendido. Yo estoy seguro de que es una interferencia, además en el datasheet advierte que si los cables son demasiado largos puede dar lugar a oscilaciones.
¿Qué opináis?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 7, 2017)

Hola, no se trata de interferencia, ese vúmetro trabaja por comparación de escalones. El preset ajusta el umbral. Cómo no posee la entrada desacoplada de DC, si la señal viene montada en una tensión continua tendrás esa manifestación. Quizás sea necesario añadir un preamp. en la entrada y retocar el preset.
En sig. foto, puedes ver que posee un segundo ajuste. en los pines 4 y 8.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2017)

Preguntas

¿ Agregar un capacitor de entrada ? 
¿ Agregar otro díodo de entrada ?
¿ Poner cables blindados ?


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 7, 2017)

Capacitor de entrada añadido, otro diodo ya probado, cables blindados usados(todo lo puse antes en mensajes de arriba) además el diodo no es porque con él desconectado sigue igual.
Gudino, yo creo que si es una interferencia, porque tengo el mismo vumetro con el mismo esquema en otro altavoz igual(con el preset al máximo, en la posicion en que este sí enciende el primer nivel frente al del otro altavoz que esta igual ajustado y no se enciende), y además si toco la tierra con la mano no se enciende(parece que se va la interferencia).
Cuando enciendo el amplificador se encienden los led del primer nivel de ambos vumetros por un instante, pero en el que esta bien se apagan en un instante y en el que se quedan encendidos incluso se enciende el segundo nivel, se apaga y luego queda encendido el primero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2017)

Ponele el negativo directamente a la pata 4 , que es la que determina el inicio del umbral , y de ahí un díodo apuntando hacia la masa del resto del circuito. De esa manera la pata 4 quedáría a -0,6 V


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 7, 2017)

Si hago eso se me encienden todos los led jajaj. Se quedan todos fijos. He puesto la alimentacion directamente a la pata 4, de ahi un 4007 con la pata negativa en la 4 y el anodo al resto de negativo del circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 7, 2017)

Díodo iba al revés


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 7, 2017)

Tampoco, se quedan semiencendidos algunos led y cuando le conecto entrada de musica solo se enciende el último nivel.
No se ya que mas probar, se os ocurre algo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2017)

FranCasas dijo:


> Este es el que uso, el vumetro no esta quemado porque al conectarle la musica funciona bien.
> Es solo que cuando deja de sonar se vuelve a encender el primer led y yo creo que son interferencias.
> Este esquema siempre lo he usado con un condensador de .1uf y otro de 1000uf entre positivo y negativo, y no suele darme problemas.


Ponele un capacitor de 10uF *en serie con la entrada* y probá de nuevo. No sea que el amplificador de ese canal tenga un offset muy alto y sea eso lo que enciende el LED (y si es eso, mejor que revisés el amplificador también  ).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 7, 2017)

Al añadir el condensador en serie, también hará falta colocar un diodo en inversa con la entrada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 7, 2017)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Al añadir el condensador en serie, también hará falta colocar un diodo en inversa con la entrada.


Por que???
Ya tiene un diodo en serie que bloquea los semiciclos negativos, y si mal no recuerdo, el 3914 tiene protegida la entrada con un diodo puesto así y una resistencia de 20K en serie. Fijate el datasheet

Lo que sí hay que hacer es poner una resistencia a masa desde el capacitor para armar un FPA que elimine la CC... pero eso puede esperar un poco...


----------



## FranCasas (Jul 8, 2017)

Lo he hecho, y con eso ahora parece que el led tarda más en encenderse. He grabado un video para que lo veais mejor, al final se aprecia como al momento de terminar la musica se enciende el primer nivel de un altavoz frente al otro con el mismo vumetro que no se enciende.



Ahora he hecho otra prueba que creo que tendra mucho que ver. Con el amplificador apagado se apaga el primer nivel y el vumetro con su configuracion original y los cables conectados funciona perfectamente.
Vuelvo a editar y os enseño un segundo video donde podéis apreciar lo que pasa cuando enciendo el amplificador. Antes cuando lo encendia se quedaba encendido el primer nivel del altavoz derecho ahora despues de quitarle el condensador no se que le habra pasado que el que se enciende es el izquierdo y de vez en cuando parpadea.


----------

